# achat ipad



## SPIDEY (19 Décembre 2012)

Bonjour
j'aimerais m'acheter un ipad mais j'ai quelques questions
lequel prendre 16 ou 32 Go ?
il n'y a pas de port usb comment cela ce passe pour le transfert entre mon mac et l'ipad ?
Sachant que je veux me servir de l'ipad pour les films, photos et internet
merci


----------



## KevZqn (19 Décembre 2012)

Ce qui sépare le Mac et l'iPad c'est : un cable 

Non sérieusement, pour transferer c'est iTunes, photos, il faut créer des albums, synchronisé etc..

Après tu as d'autres logiciels meilleur que iTunes ! (prendre/transférer)


----------



## SPIDEY (19 Décembre 2012)

KevZqn a dit:


> Ce qui sépare le Mac et l'iPad c'est : un cable
> 
> Non sérieusement, pour transferer c'est iTunes, photos, il faut créer des albums, synchronisé etc..
> 
> Après tu as d'autres logiciels meilleur que iTunes ! (prendre/transférer)


quels logiciels ?
Et pour lesfilms que je possède comment les transferer sur l'Ipad ?
Est ce que lorrsque je le branche au mac il est reconnu comme une clé usb ?


----------



## k333 (20 Décembre 2012)

J'utilise Itunes en wifi pour transférer du contenu (option à cocher sur le Mac dans les options de synchronisation d'Itunes). 
L'Ipad n'apparait pas sur ton bureau par contre, pas comme une clé, tu le vois quand tu as Itunes d'ouvert. 
Il te propose diverses catégories (Musique/Séries TV/Films/etc), des contenus présents dans ton ordinateur et importés dans Itunes.


----------



## Herr_Bert (20 Décembre 2012)

SPIDEY a dit:


> quels logiciels ?
> Et pour lesfilms que je possède comment les transferer sur l'Ipad ?
> Est ce que lorrsque je le branche au mac il est reconnu comme une clé usb ?


Ben les films faut les mettre sur itunes (icone films sur la colonne de gauche), puis faire une synchronisation des films lorsque l'ipad est relié à l'ordi (onglet films). Attention les fims doivent être dans un format compatible (mov, mp4, m4v).

Si tes films sont en avi ou autre, deux solutions :
- les convertir à l'aide d'un des nombreux logiciels évoqués sur ce forum (c'est long et contraignant, donc cf. 2eme solution)
- installer sur l'ipad une app de lecture de vidéos (moi j'utilise Oplayer qui est très bien et ne coute que quelques euros pour la version sans bandeau publicitaire, mais il en existe d'autres) : le transfert de videos se fait dans l'onglet application lorsque l'ipad est relié à itunes, via la fenetre sous la liste des Apps installées.


----------



## lulubravo (20 Décembre 2012)

SPIDEY a dit:


> Bonjour
> j'aimerais m'acheter un ipad mais j'ai quelques questions
> lequel prendre 16 ou *32 Go* ?
> il n'y a pas de port usb comment cela ce passe pour le transfert entre mon mac et l'ipad ?
> ...



Assurément le plus confortable des deux ... J'ai notamment un 32GB en ipad 4 mais c'est vrai aussi pour le 2 ou le mini ...

A raison de 700 MO le film avec tes photos, et certainement aussi un peu de musique , 16 GO c'est forcément plus juste très rapidement ...


----------

